# A mink...



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

i has a mink, name ideas? hes a male btw


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Why (and how) do you have a mink? It's a wild animal and will rip your rats to shreds given a chance.

Sorry I'm not answering your name question but this bothers me. I really don't get the fascination with people wanting wild animals as 'pets', especially ones that will happily kill your existing domesticated pets.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

wtf, hes domesticated, how is he wild?


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

btw, when i say mink, i mean a mink coated rat


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

hahaha, I like this topic.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, it's hysterical.

Anyway Jordan, can I suggest rather than being so quick sending 'WTF' type replies you might want to spend a bit of time instead making your posts clear so as to avoid confusion like this in the first place.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

jeez, if i randomly captured a mink, first of all, why would i tell everyone, cuz its illegal, second of all, why would i put it in the general rat topics section?


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeez, I don't know, but (and no offence intended) it's fairly apparent by reading some of the posts on this forum that some posters aren't the smartest cookies in the pack and as you are the author of the "OMGSH I have a singing rat" post it wasn't a stretch to think you may have acquired a mink thinking it was a good idea.

By the way, depending on where you live some people do own minks as pets. However even though they may have been raised in captivity for years for the fur trade they are not bred to be tame and even if you get one when very young from what I've read they do not make good pets.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah, first off thanks for calling me stupid, second off my rat may not have sang, but it was adorable and amazing, and third and last im not stupid or crazy enough to even ATTEMPT to catch a wild mink


----------



## sqweg (Mar 11, 2009)

i love the mink coloured rats they are soo cute your ded lucky mate xx


----------



## Jest (Dec 29, 2008)

adding more details to your threads would lesson the confusion for others. It's not our fault that you didn't provide enough information. You said you have a mink. A mink what? A mink colored rat, like you say you have, or an actual mink? See what I mean? By providing necessary information in your threads, you'll cut down on such confusion.


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

ROFL 

In the orignal poster's defense, this is a rat forum. I think they just assumed that readers would know what they meant. I understood it perfectly, despite the choice of words. It's silly to assume someone has captured a wild mink :


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

thank you zombunny!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

zombunny said:


> In the orignal poster's defense, this is a rat forum. I think they just assumed that readers would know what they meant. I understood it perfectly, despite the choice of words. It's silly to assume someone has captured a wild minkÂ :


It is a rat forum but other animals and subjects are also discussed on this forum. Some people do stupid things like capturing wild animals and the original post wasn't very clear.


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Now I'm just picturing JordanT running after a wild mink with a butterfly net


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

yup! I'll be sure to get pictures of the rattie to, any name ideas?


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

zombunny said:


> It's silly to assume someone has captured a wild mink :


Zombunny I'm not sure who that comment or eye rolling is supposed to be directed at. I haven't said anywhere a wild mink was captured. First mention of such a scenario was made by the OP. As I said in my post depending on where you live people can and do acquire minks as pets. However minks bred in captivity are still inherently wild. They're not bred to be tame and are not domesticated in the sense a dog or cat is and thus are not suitable as pets. Sadly though there is a fascination with keeping wild animals as pets. You only have to look at all the "exotic" pet sites on the internet for proof of that.

As for your other comment yes, I'm sure the OP did assume we would know they were referring to a mink coloured rat, however I tend not to assume anything. I don't know the OP. The only indicator I have of the type of person they are is based on previous posts, and I make no apologies for interpreting this post literally. They said they had a mink. I responded accordingly.


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

Name it Dave.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

So far i have Dave,Spanky, Clank, Ace, and Sprint


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I think Ace is the best out of those.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

I also got, Milky, Andromeda, Mercury, and Shorty


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am so with zoe9 on this one, we've had posts in Forum Suggestions asking if they should breed, thread hijacks everywhere, little information on most of the newer posts, I wouldn't be surprised in the least.

I honestly don't think that someone would get a mink, but to be perverse I would've answered it exactly as posted. :


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

its Decided.....Ace!!!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

good name choice 
and lets try to keep the drama down low. after what happened with me im tired of it. (no offense to anyone i offended) ;D


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

NAME IT THOLOZON. 8)


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

now thats a good name Peas.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

man, after i name it ace, you give me an amazing-tastic name


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

haha that happens to me too


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

One time I had a baby raccoon that I saved from a dog, once I had nursed it back to health it tried to eat my face. I was quite disappointed.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

lol "quite dissapointed"


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ky_Zack said:


> One time I had a baby raccoon that I saved from a dog, once I had nursed it back to health it tried to eat my face. I was quite disappointed.


What did you expect? It was a wild animal.


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

ya stace87 is right but that is quite funny ;D


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

One time I found a baby squirrel and it had no mom so I took it home and it loved me and I named it cheeka and it followed me around the house and clung onto my legs. It ate strawberries and got red all around it's mouth and it looked like a rabid squirrel.


Then when it was better I let it go and it used to come by my house sometimes and I'd give it delicious foods.

The end!


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

awww how cute. one time i went camping and found a baby squirrel with no mom and i wanted to take it home but my mom said its full of disease. it was cute and grey


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

It's really a 50/50 chance. I've known people, personally, that have had pet raccoons. I can't remember details of the first but the second was a guy who ran off a raccoon in his crawl space before he realized it was a mother. He cared for the 3 young; two went off into the woods eventually the other just kind of hung around. It was pretty common to just see him walking around with a full grown raccoon on his shoulder. It was very sweet and would readily let anyone pet him or pick him up. 

And to boot, I was expecting it to want no part of me, but hoped it might accept being a pet. 

Clear things up for you mister condescending pants?


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

cool raccoon story


----------



## zombunny (Dec 9, 2008)

I've actually known someone with a pet raccoon too. They can be domesticated.


----------



## JordanT (Mar 6, 2009)

the lady i got my rats from had 2 squirrels, she rescued them, they fell from a tree, she released one of them after he healed, and kept the other one, its name was ditsy, it died around 4 yrs later


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

I went to the University of Louisville for a year after I graduated HS, there's alot of lawns and trees on their campus (it's a very pretty campus) and is just rotten with squirrels... I would regularly eat on said lawns and the squirrels were so used to people they'd come up and sit on your leg and stuff if you fed them. I always wanted to keep one... like Tommy Chong in 'Half Baked'


----------



## Gizzmo_2m (Mar 8, 2009)

aww that is so cute. i always have thought that squirrels were the most cutest things ever. I use to have 1 squirrel living in my backyard and we named him George. then maybe 1 year later we saw him running around the lawn with another squirrel. we suspected it was a girl by how they reacted to eachother so we named her Georgina. (funny names) Then maybe another year or two later there were 2 baby squirrels! they were so adorable! We named one Piggy because he would spend more than half the day eating. We named the other Scamper because we always saw him scampering through the trees. But one day we didnt see any of them for at least 3 months so we suspected they left or died from getting hit by a car. Poor little buddys :-\


----------

